# Movies that made you cry



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Off the fishy subject a bit, but lets here some of those movies that made you cry so I dont feel like a fool. List the movie or movies and why. Mine is "My Sisters Keeper" the reason being when my family and I went to see it in theaters my mom was visibly shaken, I asked why and she told me because shes had a sick child for so long (sick child being me)


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Life of David gale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

The notebook. Why? Because I think the "forever" love portrayed in the movie is what we all long for, in sickness and in health.

50 First dates. Ok, that's a weird one but pretty well the same as above.

Monsters Inc. Made the BF cry! :lol: Mister Clint Eastwood, Silvester Stalone loving tough guy my arse!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

The Bridges of Madison County

Love Story


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

bambi. old yeller, shane.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Fried Green Tomatoes. There are others, but I'm terrible with movie names.

Saffire, my ******* roomie and I used to watch chick flicks when no one was looking Us guys can be soooo sentimental.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Schindler's List.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lion king


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Schindlers list, Out Cold (cried with laughter!!)

- mostly cry reading books though. I cried reading My Sisters Keeper and The Time Traveller's Wife, amongst many others


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Die Hard... He didn't need to drop Hans like that from the building.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Hachi a dog's tale


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Pokemon Mewtwo Strikes Back-The first Movie

I was still a kid though :3


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

pay it forward , and the green mile .


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Harry and the hendersons


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Harry and the hendersons


lol, that was a comedy though! lmao.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm kinda sappy ...lots of movies make me cry, but faves are Schindlers List, Beaches, Ghost.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

The movie 8 below. Disney movie based on a true story. Love the Huskies and Mal dogs. Absolutely beautiful. Just like discus fish.:lol:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Finding Nemo.
Little Mermaid.
Jaws.
Deep Impact.
Snakeheads.
Piranhas 3D
I cried when I saw them put a Skyline engine in a Mustang in F&F Tokyo Drift. Ruined a perfectly good stang.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

+1 on My Sister's Keeper. My other one was, Tangled...yeah, the new disney movie. The lantern scene where the king and queen come out to the balcony to let their lantern go....and then everyone in the town is all gathered...and they let all their lanterns go. Kinda made me sad to imagine that every year she was missing, they've been doing it. See, I've gotta baby girl on the way and just to imagine losing your child that way...kinda makes me sad, u know?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

bunnyrabbit said:


> Hachi a dog's tale


+1 that one too!!!


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't happen to me but i vaguely recall Joy Luck Club made my friends and many of the audience cry.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Notebook , The green mile, Pay it forward, great movies


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Up!, Toy Story 3 for the family.

Braveheart before Mel went off the deep end. Saving Private Ryan. The Green Mile gets me everytime.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I know, not a movie, but starting to give me nightmares...

watching the Canucks trying to close off a 7 game series against the Blackhawks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I know, not a movie, but starting to give me nightmares...
> 
> watching the Canucks trying to close off a 7 game series against the Blackhawks.


LOL no kidding we cant even score a goal anymore
i bet luongo is having nightmares too


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

The Green Mile, The Shawshank Redemption and any movie related to the Holocaust.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> Up!


oh yeah...the first part of up almost got me...i held the flood waters back on that one. had to...not in movie theaters with a bunch of kids!! lol!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I know, not a movie, but starting to give me nightmares...
> 
> watching the Canucks trying to close off a 7 game series against the Blackhawks.


We've all seen this movie one too many times. Lol or cry out loud.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> Braveheart before Mel went off the deep end.


I just can't enjoy that one anymore, either.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Patch Adams. Tears every time.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

thanx everyone for the responses


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

kinda surprised not one person has mentioned seven pounds...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> kinda surprised not one person has mentioned seven pounds...


Seven Pounds, Crash, Nacho Libre (jk)........

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That Will Smith movie where he's homeless with his son, is one I can recall.
I think I cried for ET when I was a kid too. 
Land Before time, All dogs go to Heaven.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> That Will Smith movie where he's homeless with his son, is one I can recall.
> I think I cried for ET when I was a kid too.
> Land Before time, All dogs go to Heaven.


you mean "pursuit of happyness"?...yah when i was a very young..ET was scary." Up!" had it's moment too especially when Carl looks through his photo album of all the good old times with his wife.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> you mean *"pursuit of happiness"*?...yah when i was a very young..ET was scary." Up!" had it's moment too especially when Carl looks through his photo album of all the good old times with his wife.


Yup that's the one!!!


----------



## lovejhon (Apr 26, 2011)

Up-made me cry in the lol way. then in the end when get got his badge.

I am legend- yes the dog part and when he killed himself with the grenade. I saw both endings.

Butterfly Effect-old movie that this guys time travles and tries to fix things but he makes them worse. In the end he suicides(it has 2 endings, saw them both).

The last samurai- they were getting shot >.<


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

The animal movies always get me, especially horse movies...
Phar Lap


----------

